# 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€



## noctis_61 (22. Juli 2014)

*4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Liebe PCGH Forum-Mitglieder,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 4 in 1 Drucker
(Drucken, Faxen, Scannen, Kopierer)

Budget ca. 150€
WiFi und sonstigen SchnickSchnack brauch ich nicht.
Selbst Farbkopien benötige ich nicht.

Mir ist wichtig das ich pro Ausdruck nicht sehr viel Kosten habe,
und das Gerät langlebig und technisch stabil ist.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen und welche Erfahrungen könnt ihr mir mitteilen.

Bin sehr gespannt und für jede Antwort Dankbar!



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


noctis_61


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Bei möglicht günstigen S/W-drucken, wärst du wahrscheinlich mit einem Laserdrucker am besten dran, ich weiß nur nicht, ob es da auch welche mit Scanner und Faxfunktion gibt.

Ich habe jetzt mal bei Geizhals gesucht und es gibt wirklich welche, die sogar relativ günstig sind.
Brother MFC-7360N 24S/min, S/W-Laser (MFC7360NG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (~135 €)


----------



## noctis_61 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

@DKK007 

Hey Vielen Dank!

Ich habe jetzt noch mal die Bewertungen von diversen Käufern auf der von dir gegeben Seite gelesen und
es scheint so als wäre man gut zufrieden mit dem Drucker!


Das einzige was ich jetzt noch nachschauen müsste ist,
wie viel Kosten pro Ausdruck das gute Stück verlangt.

Ansonsten ist dies hier ein heißer heißer Kandidat.

Wenn natürlich nicht jemand noch Einwände bzw. andere Empfehlungen hat.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


noctis_61


----------



## noctis_61 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Eine Antwort ist ein bisschen mager^^
bin ich von PCGH nicht so gewohnt.

Ich pushe das mal nochmals.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Tintenstrahl kannst du jedenfalls vergessen, wenn ein Ausdruck möglichst günstig sein soll.

Der Hersteller gibt pro Seite mit 5% Deckung 3ct an. Ideal soll das Gerät für 2000 Seiten pro Monat sein: http://www.brother.de/g3.cfm/s_page/65190/s_level/32150/s_product/MFC7360NG1


----------



## Berliner2011 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

das geht noch günstiger. sowohl in der Anschaffung als auch im Verbrauch. 

brother mfc-j5910dw :  100€ der Drucker und 1,1 - 1,3cent die Seite (bei kauf der großen originalkartuschen), kann sogar a3 drucken, Keine Chipkartuschen. 
für 30€ extra  garantie auf insg- 5 jahre erweitern (notebooksbilliger) ich habe vor 4 MONATEN  noch 90€ + -2 Jahre garantie bezahlt und bin begeistert.


es gibt für appel und ei nachbautinten und sogar noch billigere Lösungen mit Schläuchen, allerdings habe ich Angst das, für den fall das es mal einen Garantiefall gibt, diese erlischt. Daher hier nur original. Einmal die Woche drucke ich eine Testseite aus, damit die Farbpatronen nicht austrocknen. In meinem Drucker stecken noch immer die originalpatronen vom Kauf 

Kein Drucker druckt so billig. Die Druckergebnisse sind excellent, sogar Fotos (auf Fotopapier) sehen richtig gut aus ! 
Ich bin weissgott kein Brotherfachverkäufer , aber ich spiele ernsthaft mit den Gedanken einen weiteren als Ersatzgerät zu ordern. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es keine Chiplosen Drucker mehr gibt. Das Gerät hier kann man sogar zum Teil selber reparieren. Videos gibts zu genüge Online. Habe ich schon A3 erwähnt  

Ganz klar - Kaufempfehlung von mir !


----------



## noctis_61 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> das geht noch günstiger. sowohl in der Anschaffung als auch im Verbrauch.
> 
> brother mfc-j5910dw :  100€ der Drucker und 1,1 - 1,3cent die Seite (bei kauf der großen originalkartuschen), kann sogar a3 drucken, Keine Chipkartuschen.
> für 30€ extra  garantie auf insg- 5 jahre erweitern (notebooksbilliger) ich habe vor 4 MONATEN  noch 90€ + -2 Jahre garantie bezahlt und bin begeistert.
> ...


 

Schaut echt Klasse aus!

Aber 100€ also nuuuur 100€?

Wo ist der Hacken? 

Als ein Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand stellt sich diese Frage


----------



## Sascha1971 (25. Juli 2014)

Gleiche Frage mir auch grad gestellt da auch einen Suche. Hoffe kommen noch paar heiße Tipps hier


----------



## ManChild (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Kann man mit dem "brother mfc-j5910dw" auch in A4 drucken?
Und wie schließt man ihn an den Rechner an?


----------



## Berliner2011 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

na klar a4 und eben auch A3. 

Hacken ?
Ich lege meine Hand "fast ins Feuer" wenn es einen gibt. 

Ehrlich, das Teil ist Spitze.
Die Einrichtung ist vielleicht nicht Kinderleicht, ok.
Achja, groß ist er, richtig groß <- A3 ! 

FW, Spezialsoftware etc muss man von der Brotherseite ziehen, aber dder normale Druckertreiber ist in Win7/8 implementiert.
Schaut mal, der nächste Verwandte (mfc-j6910) kostet ab 250€ und ist 99% Baugleich, hat ledigiglich ein größeres Papierfach. rest same same


----------



## noctis_61 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Das wird die Euphorie ein wenig brechen denke ich 

http://www.testberichte.de/p/brother-tests/mfc-j5910dw-testbericht.html



Also ich benötige nicht viel Schnick schnack wie ich bereits erwähnt habe.
wichtig ist mir dass, das Gerät robust, zuverlässig, relativ schnell ist.

Um den Anwendungsbereich zu nennen.
- Für das Studium (ausdrucken lernen etc.)
- Für Papierkram (Unterlagen Scannen und per Email schicken oder per Fax schicken, sodass ich nicht ewig zu verschiedenen Ämtern und Behörden oder sonstigen Ortschaften persönlich hin muss)
- eventuell (Farbscanner) "wenn Preis nicht in die Wolken schießt" --> um alte Fotos zu Digitalisieren!
und WiFi damit ich kein Kabelsalat habe.


ansonsten fällt mir kein weiterer Anwendungsgebiet ein.
Funktionen wie Duplex, A3 wären schon schnick schnack für mich
selbst farbiges drucken fällt in diese Kategorie.


----------



## Berliner2011 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

glaub was du glauben willst 

Aber hoch interessant wie leicht Menschen beeinflußbar sind !


----------



## noctis_61 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> glaub was du glauben willst
> 
> Aber hoch interessant wie leicht Menschen beeinflußbar sind !


 
Traurig und Großartig zugleich nicht wahr 

Du könntest glatt bei der heutigen Medienverleumdung über die Wahrheit mitmachen


----------



## Berliner2011 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

hey, 

ich wollte nur helfen. Habe selber 2 Fehlkäufe mitmachen müssen, bevor ich zufällig über den Brother gestoßen bin.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Das ist ein Tintenstrahl. Wie soll der Seiten so billig drucken?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Laser ist natürlich ab einer gewissen Klasse teurer aber auch dort bekommt man günstige Refills. Wenn ich die Reichweite von Tintenstruller und Laser vergleiche zieht ersterer aber ganz gewaltig den kürzeren mit nicht mal 10%. Ich selber nutze S/W und Farblaser sowie Tintenstrahler. Ich wäre ja eher für Einzelgeräte so hätte man auch mehr Asuwahl


----------



## noctis_61 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Gibt es denn nicht einen Vorzeigekind ich Sachen 4 in 1 Drucker?
Es kann doch nicht wirklich sein das ein Brother MFC-J6910  zu 99% Baugleich ist
mit dem Brother MFC-J5910DW  und trotzdem rund 150€ teurer bei der Anschaffung ist.

Und dies obwohl Sie beide vom Hause Brother stammen?


Also ich bin ehrlich ein wenig verwirrt.
Kann mir da jemand vielleicht emotionslos und detailliert eine Empfehlung geben.

Wie gesagt der Anwendungsbereich ist wie folgt

- Für das Studium (ausdrucken lernen etc.)
- Für Papierkram (Unterlagen Scannen und per Email schicken oder per Fax schicken, sodass ich nicht ewig zu verschiedenen Ämtern und Behörden oder sonstigen Ortschaften persönlich hin muss)
- eventuell (Farbscanner) "wenn Preis nicht in die Wolken schießt" --> um alte Fotos zu Digitalisieren!
und WiFi damit ich kein Kabelsalat habe.


----------



## noctis_61 (1. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Ich push des mal!!


----------



## noctis_61 (3. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Keiner hat noch eine Idee???


----------



## noctis_61 (5. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

push -.-!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Wo du nur pushen darfst ist bekannt? Wenn du von All in One Abstand nehmen würdest dann würde mir dieser Drucker und dieser Scanner einfallen


----------



## noctis_61 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Nun, danke für die Antwort Prof Dr. Dr. Bakterius 

Eigentlich ist es nicht so furchtbarschlimm wenn man jetzt zwei Gerätschaften hat statt eins.
Ist sogar in vielerlei Hinsicht besser.

Der Scanner scheint ganz gut zu sein was ich diesbzgl. zum mindest mitbekommen habe.

Der Drucker ist aber nicht so ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen, da es zum einem sehr teuer ausdruckt
und die Toner sehr teuer sind.
Etwas wie Faxenfunktion habe ich auch nicht entnehmen können.

Ich denke nicht wirklich das ein Student unbedingt seine Blätter farbig ausdrucken muss^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Ok die Fax - Funktion gibt es scheinbar nur bei den Multifunktionsgeräten.
 Gut die Kartuschen kosten einiges mehr wobei es auch dort brauchbare Refill Kits gibt.


----------



## noctis_61 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Ja alles schön und gut...
aber wers braucht  

FaxFunktion ist mir sehr wichtig. 
Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich die ersten Angebote die mir hier gemacht wurden nochmals durchgehen.

Scheint hier nichts bei rauszukommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2014)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Ist ja leider nicht mein Fachgebiet aber mit Canon war ich immer gut gefahren und gebe mal einen Blindschuss


----------



## noctis_61 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Hallo Liebe Leute.

Ich habe immernoch keinen Drucker gekauft.

Meine Anforderungen sind wie in der ersten Seite beschrieben.


Habe jetzt das hier empfohlen bekommen

MFC-1810 
Kompaktes 4-in-1 Multifunktionsgerät. 


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: 4 in 1 Drucker! bis 150€*

Macht so einen brauchbaren Eindruck und für deine Zwecke wohl am geeigneten. Brother ist ja auch kein schlechter Anbieter was Drucker angeht und wenn die Folgekosten überschaubar sind kann man ja den Griff wagen


----------

